# Half Punch name?



## AaronP (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi
Can anyone help me with the name of a punch I have been shown? It is a low waist half punch, the forearm remains vertical but the fist is upright. The fist is driven in by a stong rear leg and a hip twist. Can anyone help with the name? In Te-waza, the fist remains horizontal. 

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 27, 2017)

Panther?


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 27, 2017)

What style karate?  Different styles use different names for the same thing.

Is the palm facing up at the end of the punch?  If it's like a punch that's palm up and aimed at the abdomen just below the ribs, it's shita-tsuki.  At least how I'm picturing it.  A common punch in Kyokushin and offshoots.

About 1:00 into this video.  Ignore the stance and lack of body rotation; this is just a way to teach beginners the basics of it and it is used in this manner as more of a warmup than anything else, but the punch (arm and fist movement) are what I think you're describing...


----------



## AaronP (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi
Thanks for the video. The punch has the palm facing across - so the fist is upright rather than palm up? The target is the same though - bottom two ribs. The style is Shotokan.
Aaron


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 27, 2017)

The punch done about 22 seconds into this video?






If so, I'm not sure.  We don't do that kata, but we do that punch in a 45 degree horse stance; we just call it chudan gyaku tsuki (if we're in 45 degree kiha daschi, we know what punch our teacher means).

Crazy question... have you asked your teacher?


----------



## AaronP (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi - thanks for the reply. 

Its not the punch in Tekki Shodan either - although I'm learning more punches for my practice sessions!

The punch is the same as seiken shita tsuki but the fits is upright - I think like they hold their fist in Wing Chun.

My teacher called it something like tata tsuki. My style is a hybrid of Wado and Shotakan as there is not a lot of choice where I live.

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 28, 2017)

So basically a short, vertical fist punch aimed just below the ribs, like a vertical fisted shita tsuki?  We call it tata ken.  The only Japanese I speak is dojo Japanese, but I'm assuming tata ken means vertical fist (punch implied).  If I'm right, tata tsuki would mean vertical punch.

I don't see how different styles wouldn't call it tata tsuki while we call it tata ken.  If my dojo Japanese is correct, both would be accurate names.


----------



## AaronP (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi JR,

Yes, that's the punch - tata Ken.

It's shown briefly in the video below at exactly 1:43 1:44 as a part of a kata ( I'm not sure of the kata's name but the documentary is on Okinawan Karate)






Thanks

Aaeon


----------



## Ironbear24 (Feb 2, 2017)

Sounds like a simple uppercut to me.


----------



## AaronP (Feb 3, 2017)

Yea but in Japanese...


----------

